# How much BBQ sauce to make?



## routtsmoker

First, a hearty thank you to the community here for all the tips I have gleaned while lurking!

I am planning a huge smoke-fest (Q) for our church and am wanting to make home-made BBQ sauce.

The pulled pork will already have SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce, but even still, folks up here will likely think they're just SUPPOSED to add BBQ sauce on top anyway!

How many ounces of sauce per person do you typically figure per person, when the application will be pulled pork sammies and then also for glazing ribs?


----------



## bmudd14474

I helped at a benefit last weekend where we served about 1200 people and 3 gallons was enough.  

If you look at those packet you get at the take out joints its usually about 1oz per packet. some will use 1 packet some will use more some wont use any. If I was doing it I would make a gallon or 2 and store the leftover sauce. You could even can it in mason jars and it will keep for a long time.

As a general rule I would prob bet on 1oz per person.


----------



## gnubee

I can some up in mason jars. They then keep in my beer fridge for over a year.


----------



## routtsmoker

Wow--that was only 1/3 oz per person at that benefit!

Thanks for the tip fellas!


----------



## bmudd14474

alot of people didnt use it because of the flavor of the meat.


----------

